# So this just happened!



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

We came home this evening and about an hour and a half later i go out to feed the animals and check on them, suddenly this little guy steps out from behind Belle,his momma. We can already tell he is going to be Ornery like his daddy Prince. Snowy our other doe is due in about a month or so as well.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Very cool looking baby.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

He is so cute!!! Congrats


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

he is beautiful thanks for pic


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie pie!!! congrats!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a cute little guy  Congrats !


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cute


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Now that the sun is up you can see how handsome he is!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Adorable!
Seeing all these adorable babies makes REALLY want kids!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great surprise & he looks even better than the first pic!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He's super cute. Love his markings


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

cute and handsome!:!:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Great color and markings!!!!!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

What a little doll!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Such a cutie and lots of nice color. Babies are so fun!
Congrats!
arty:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

he is very good looking. I love his markings. Congrats


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Stinking cute and gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

He is SO cute!!!!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Very cool coloring!


----------

